# Silver King Mania



## bikiba (Jul 7, 2014)

Maybe it is just me since I am always looking for a boys SK, but has anyone else noticed that there are a slew of SilverKings on the market? This is the most i have seen at one time on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-MONARK...=100010&prg=10164&rk=4&rkt=24&sd=141340671237


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1948-MONARK...100010&prg=10164&rk=17&rkt=24&sd=141340671237


http://www.ebay.com/itm/141340671237?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/281379392332?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/281379404173?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/170985002261?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...802?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e859cd22


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 7, 2014)

i've been keeping an eye on the silverking market on ebay also.3 weeks ago there were only 3 for sale.a silverking must've sold for good money recently or was featured on one of those picker shows,now everyone thinks they have a gold mine.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank God that way realistic prices will kick in. Sellers start off asking for the moon and after months of not being able to get the moon, prices finally come back down to Earth.

By the way Island Schwinn your Hex Tube is looking very nice! Cool photos man!


----------



## bikiba (Jul 8, 2014)

yep, i am waiting for prices to hopefully come down a bit. if i can find a monark built mid 30s for 900-1k, in need of a shine up i think i would buy it.

i just bought the girls version from jpromo for the wife so it would be nice to have a set.


----------



## momona (Jul 8, 2014)

*$$$*

I'm holding on to all my sk's until 2035... 


Do you all think the 100 year old birthday will increase the price at all?


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm having my first experiences restoring Silver King bikes right now. On the upside there's no paint. Downside, the polishing process is incredibly laborious. 
All of these bikes have some form of scratches and nicks, so the process starts with a file, then the wet sanding begins. First 120 in the worst areas, then 220, 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1500, 2000, THEN the polishing process actually begins.

 Here are scratches from the battery tube brackets on the downtube. Before/after starting with the file and up to 220 grit in the after photo.


----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2014)

*Mine is*

the most original (link 3) by far- l

look at this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331234949292

why the hell would I take less?!?!

I am happy to keep mine and sell hotrod crap if that is where the money is


----------



## bikiba (Jul 8, 2014)

WOWWW! Looks great!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitown (Jul 8, 2014)

bike said:


> the most original (link 3) by far- l




Agreed!!! 


... all the others have mostly wrong parts (link 6 at least has the correct aluminum handlebar$) . 

Correct parts to finish these are much harder to find than the frames are.


----------



## bike (Jul 8, 2014)

*3rd link*



chitown said:


> Agreed!!!
> 
> 
> ... all the others have mostly wrong parts (link 6 at least has the correct aluminum handlebar$) .
> ...




has alum bars.

I also do have a drop stand and delta bar button but I have decided to leave it just as found.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 8, 2014)

SilverKing bicycle are awesome bicycles. They look great polished up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2014)

bikiba said:


> Maybe it is just me since I am always looking for a boys SK, but has anyone else noticed that there are a slew of SilverKings on the market? This is the most i have seen at one time on ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-MONARK...=100010&prg=10164&rk=4&rkt=24&sd=141340671237
> 
> ...




The first two you have listed have been on Ebay for at least a year and at the prices he has listed will be there for many more to come--reminds me of a certain Robin and Alexander Rocket bike. Also the description on that first one is wrong and misleading. I like the 26" aluminum bikes but the 24" bikes do nothing for me because I think they look odd. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikiba (Jul 10, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> The first two you have listed have been on Ebay for at least a year and at the prices he has listed will be there for many more to come--reminds me of a certain Robin and Alexander Rocket bike. Also the description on that first one is wrong and misleading. I like the 26" aluminum bikes but the 24" bikes do nothing for me because I think they look odd. V/r Shawn




Those super high prices are just ridiculous.

another one : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-War-Mon...231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c86d761bf


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 10, 2014)

Super nice troxel tool box seat on that sk.... Needs a raspberry reflector on the tab. Seats worth a lot of $$$$$.


----------



## chitown (Jul 10, 2014)

kingsilver said:


> Super nice troxel tool box seat on that sk.... Needs a raspberry reflector on the tab. Seats worth a lot of $$$$$.




Those raingutters are hard to find. Note the single brace on the rear. Only made for a few models in '36 & '37.

The Royal Chains are pretty sweet also.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 10, 2014)

kingsilver said:


> Super nice troxel tool box seat on that sk.... Needs a raspberry reflector on the tab. Seats worth a lot of $$$$$.




The whole door on the toolbox saddle looks missing to me...
Chris


----------



## bikiba (Jul 11, 2014)

*and another super shiny one*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-bic...507?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3960db1b


----------



## bikiba (Jul 18, 2014)

*holy grail*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MONARK-SILV...078?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d9b9a576

this looks like the holy grail of SKs. Are those fenders the right ones?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 18, 2014)

bikiba said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MONARK-SILV...078?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35d9b9a576
> Are those fenders the right ones?




Expecting blue?
Not all the wing bars had blue fenders...I used to know the difference, but its not in my memory banks at the moment...possibly special order, different model, or later issue (a correlation to later issue '38 anyways).
I have seen original samples of ss fenders on wing bars to say this.
However, I believe all wing bars had a ducktail front fender and the rivets/holes in the shadows if present would indicate a mudflap which wing bars did not have.
The seller is a member here, so I am expected to say " nice bike" so I will.
Nice bike!
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Mike Spangler (a member here-prewarbikesforsale) is the seller-not sure on the fenders. Looks like Chris and I were typing at the same time! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikiba (Jul 18, 2014)

yah def nice bike! hopefully he will comment if the fenders are right. [ i sincerely dont know ] but i have seen the blue ones.

now if only my two kids and pregnant wife didnt need to eat for a month i would totally buy this.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 18, 2014)

*Fenders*

I am the owner of the Bike. I know Stainless was a option. I have owned 3 with SS fenders 2 without Ducktails  but not sure if it should or not. It came with these fenders to me. Mike


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 18, 2014)

*Nostalgic.net*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> I am the owner of the Bike. I know Stainless was a option. I have owned 3 with SS fenders 2 without Ducktails  but not sure if it should or not. It came with these fenders to me. Mike




I just looked on Nostalgic.net and there are 2 Wingbars with SS fenders (boys & Girls) neither have Ducktails. Mike


----------



## bikiba (Jul 18, 2014)

i had never browsed tht site before.... wowwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bikiba (Jul 19, 2014)

*this webpage is AMAZING*

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1930s/1936-2/1936-monark-silver-king-flocycle-model-no-m037/


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2014)

bikiba said:


> i had never browsed tht site before.... wowwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> View attachment 160817




I love me some Nostalgic.net as it is one of the best reference sites going for the hobby,
That said, this site is not edited for content/correctness, but the majority of the bicycles are not a deserving original reference.
Actually, that is one aspect I like about it being so open to acceptance, yet it does lead to misinterpretation.

There are 7 Silver King  postings on Nostalgic.net for "wingbars" yet the only ones without a ducktail front happen to be from the same posting and owner as a matched RESTORED pair.

So the literature could be wrong, the original known examples all with ducktail front fenders might not be the end all, and I may have to eat crow for taking a side.

Chris


----------



## bikiba (Jul 24, 2014)

WOW!!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111417042744


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 24, 2014)

that trike is 1 0f 2 i've seen.if i had the dough,it would be here.absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 24, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> that trike is 1 0f 2 i've seen.if i had the dough,it would be here.absolutely beautiful.




i was thinking the same thing, how many of these could be floating around?


----------



## bike (Jul 24, 2014)

*trike is a bargain*

too bad I dont have the extra bling right now


----------



## bikiba (Jul 25, 2014)

*is this one OFFICIALLY called an SK?*

or is this a duralium?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-MONA...Domain_0&hash=item4ad895f059&autorefresh=true


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 27, 2014)

bikiba said:


> WOW!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-MON...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f0f92738
> 
> View attachment 161569





This one is stupendous, and stupid rare. When we have our regular discussions about "rare" bikes, this one is in a whole different league. The fact that one even showed up on the open market is remarkable. I wanted that trike but was in no position to bid. I can only think of 3 or 4 guys that might make a play for that trike. I'd like to know who got it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 27, 2014)

bikiba said:


> or is this a duralium?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-MONA...Domain_0&hash=item4ad895f059&autorefresh=true




Actually neither...with so many parts swapped out the scales are tipped to ratrod classification, and a very expensive one at that.
Chris


----------

